# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  "This Moment"

## zeeast

I must use this moment wisely, for it soon will pass away. 
And be lost forever as a part of yesterday.
I must exercise compassion, help the fallen to their feet.
Be a friend unto the friendless, make an empty life complete.
Love is the greatest one that is offered to me.
Thanks to Allaah who send His Love to me.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nice :givefl;

----------


## Endurer

superb  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Very Nice  :Smile:

----------


## pinkyraja

very nice

----------


## pinkyraja

very nice

----------


## zeeast

thanksss..

----------


## Zaheer

bery nice  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Very nice to suna hai...leiken "bery"nice koi new word nikla hai kya? :whistle;

----------


## zeeast

:Big Grin:  @ Miss Sweet...
well thankss zaheer bhai...

----------


## Ash

nice  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

thank you..... :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Keep sharing sis  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

ahaan... :Smile:

----------


## Qambar

nice

----------

